# -=] fancy copper grizzle [=-



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hi guys this is one of my fancy HMPK ...a surprise from a copper red and copper black spawn...i think he is show quality  lemme know what do u guys think..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, his body is not symmetrical and has spoon head. He may have long/wide dorsal, but the form could be better. Same goes for his caudal. These two fins do not over lap each other (there's a space between them). He also has split ventrals.

His color doesn't show specific pattern.
General form - what class is he suppose to go under


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Indjo, thank you for your opinion ..personally i think his dorsal is great (it was what i wanted) and in fact it came from his double tail gene..which i hope to recreate when i spawn him, his caudal can be better...double ventral well i know its a prob..but i like it all the other points are definitely noted to be faults and i'm working on it non the less beautiful specimen i would say..thanks again.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

indjo said:


> I'm sorry, his body is not symmetrical and has spoon head. He may have long/wide dorsal, but the form could be better. Same goes for his caudal. These two fins do not over lap each other (there's a space between them). He also has split ventrals.
> 
> His color doesn't show specific pattern.
> General form - what class is he suppose to go under


can you show me what a symmetrical HMPK looks like? i would like my HMPKs to have wide dorsals myself, but is that considered show quality?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bettaboyshiva:
I agree he is a great looking fish. And I know how hard you've worked to get his form. Unfortunately he is not Show Quality yet. He needs more improvements here and there.
Keep working with him or his line, you'll eventually get there.

amphirion:

GOOGLE PICTURE (not my fish)
View attachment 357642


This is not a perfect example of a symmetrical PK. But it's good enough to show the desired traits. 
The red line line show ideal form.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Holy crap. That much extended dorsal!? I don't even know if most halfmoons can reach that without the double tail.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Indijo, bigger caudal and symmetry would have been alot better... i will post another pic of him when he is more mature, he can grow a bit.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I did say ideal. Top and bottom fin and body should be equal. Caudal length must be equal to both dorsal and anal.

In reality, they seldom, if ever, reach that length. You need to constantly breed in-out to DT. IME dorsals are the hardest to create/maintain. They always return to regular size and form. Even if you line breed.

Bettaboy; if you are into shows, just study the requirements of each class (every country has it's own specific rule) and work towards it. Generally speaking, your boy could go either the symmetrical or asymmetrical route. Asymmetrical would be easier. 
Don't forget to work on his color/pattern too. I don't know much about color/pattern requirements other than it has to show totally one color (solid) or balanced multiple colors. So I don't know how fancy or koi patterns would compete in shows.

Great job so far. Keep it up.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well thanks, and i will make a nicer looking one soon


----------

